# 2007 outback 26kbrs for sale



## M Bridgewaters

Selling with EXTRAS so you will be ready to hit the road upon delivery. This trailer is immaculate inside. The bunk house includes incredible storage cabinets. Flowing floorplan with the extended slide out giving you a spacious feel. Many windows for lots of light and nature views. Includes a bathtub for small children. We are the second owners of this coach and have owned it for two years. We are selling this priceless coach because we will be moving to a fifth wheel. There have been no accidents on this unit and nothing is missing or broken on the coach. It has been well maintained with recent service to the Carrier Ducted AC Unit and the Dometic refrigerator. Tires and brakes are two years old. Brand new awning. Everything works perfectly. Some of the EXTRAS include Furrion Rear Trailer Camera, upgraded electric tongue jack, E2 Round Bar Equilizing Hitch, X Chokes, Anderson Leveling Blocks, water filter with hoses, white tire covers and insulated foil window coverings. We welcome your calls/texts and any questions you may have. My name is Mark. Give me a call!!


----------

